# Classified Ads



## conniers (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Greetings from Dubai! 

I need to know how to post a classified ads section in newspapers there in Spain. 

Do you guys know any website or e-mail address that I can go through?

Also, any list of catering schools? or vocational/short courses school you know?

Hope to hear some feedback from you guys.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

conniers said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Greetings from Dubai!
> 
> ...


there are lots of newspapers - Spanish, English & many other languages - national, regional & local

caterin or vocational schools - again there are probably 1000s
maybe if you narrowed it down geographically we'd be better able to help


----------



## danielFleury (Apr 25, 2016)

Try to find some information on the web and I'm sure there is a lot of information that you need to know there.


----------

